# Grand Champion Points Question



## Wisuca (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I have recently started to earn Grand Champion points with my dog and have just been reading the AKC requirements. it states that you "must have defeated at least one other AKC Champion of Record at three shows". My question is, if you win select and there are other champions in the class that don't place does that count towards the three shows?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Wisuca said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently started to earn Grand Champion points with my dog and have just been reading the AKC requirements. it states that you "must have defeated at least one other AKC Champion of Record at three shows". My question is, if you win select and there are other champions in the class that don't place does that count towards the three shows?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you take select and there are other specials of the same sex as your dog that do not take breed (you took select) then yes it counts as defeating a champion. 

Example.......

You have a bitch and there are three bitch Champions entered in Best of Breed. Bitch A takes either best of breed or best op and your dog takes select. Then there is the third bitch that did not do anything. So in that case you just beat a champion of record. 

For a dog of the opposite sex as yours to be counted your dog has to take best of breed. 

Example. Your bitch is entered. There are two dog champions entered. 
If a dog takes breed and you take Best Op, then no, your bitch did not defeat a champion. Because technically you did not defeat the dog that did not take breed. But if your bitch takes best of breed it counts. Because your bitch beat everyone.


----------



## Wisuca (Jun 30, 2012)

JohnnyBandit said:


> If you take select and there are other specials of the same sex as your dog that do not take breed (you took select) then yes it counts as defeating a champion.
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply, your example was exactly what happened at our last show.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------

